# Endlers ideal temp?



## GuppyGuppyGuppyGuppyGuppy (Feb 11, 2012)

I just keep mine at 77-78... But check this out!

http://www.afae.it/pages/tematica/biotopi/laguna de los patos inglese.htm

I just did a quick search for their origin, then Google the water temperature of their collection city. The link above says the water temperature was 34C in the day and 29C at night -- that's 94 and 84 Fahrenheit!

I wouldn't worry about the temperature, focus on the other fish/plants in the tank. Go For somewhere around 78F if you won't have other fish.

Just remember, endlers produce more male fry in warmer temperatures. If you want more females, go for cooler temperatures.


----------



## HUNTER (Sep 4, 2012)

I suppose I can set it to 77 degrees, I think the cherry shrimp will be ok with that as well.


----------



## Kat12 (Aug 11, 2013)

many successfully raise endlers outdoors in ponds and just bring them in in fall/winter


----------



## Fdsh5 (Jan 3, 2012)

I've kept my cherry shrimp from 55 to 85 degrees. They don't seem to mind.


----------



## Lia (Aug 2, 2007)

HUNTER said:


> I suppose I can set it to 77 degrees, I think the cherry shrimp will be ok with that as well.




Your endlers will thrive at75 and less .

They were found in Venezuela in hot areas and come winter in much cooler areas.

I keep lots outside all year long and they breed all year . I have had them for years outside.

W had a cold spell few weeks ago with nights in high 40s and days in low 60s . They are in 20 gallon tubs on cement not buried so temps had to have been in high 40s in the tubs and did not lose 1.

I also have them in the house in unheated tank which goes from 72 to 76 and they breed non stop.

I think 74 would be ideal for your endler / cherry combo because both will thrive at that temp.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

75 is fine. i kept most of my endlers and guppies at about 70. the thing to remember with livebeares is the warmer the water the faster their metabolism is. means food more often, more water changes, and age a bit faster. the good thing with warmer temps is babies color up faster though.


----------



## TekWarren (Oct 6, 2013)

I keep mine at 75 as well.


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

Im keeping mine in a Heater less tank, fluctuates between 68 to 75 and all are well and are breeding prolifically


----------

